
Emerging Languages camp - day 2 - fogus
http://olabini.com/blog/2010/07/emerging-languages-camp-day-2/
======
gcanyon
Anyone know what the correct result is for the Interval Arithmetic example? I
coded it in five environments and got 1.172604, -.8273960599468214,
1.17260394005318, 2.62722e39, and 1.17260394.

So the consensus is 1.172 etc., but I'm guessing based on the article that
despite consensus it's wrong.

~~~
barrybe
The right answer is -54767/66192, so whichever program said -.827 is probably
right.

There was a good discussion on the list:
[http://groups.google.com/group/emerginglangs/browse_thread/t...](http://groups.google.com/group/emerginglangs/browse_thread/thread/482102d7c00ae528#)

Basically if your language uses floats by default then it will get that
challenge wrong, and if it uses fractions or arbitrary-precision decimals,
then it'll get it right.

~~~
gcanyon
Ha!, funny -- the environments I used were:

    
    
      Revolution
      FileMaker Pro
      Numbers
      J -- my J is weak and rusty, so it's probably my fault
      Excel
    

So the database wins.

------
leif
I almost didn't catch the typo:

> To get performance that is acceptable to Rich Clojure, data structures are
> not implemented using purely immutable data structures (Okasaki style) from
> the Java side.

For the record, I think that is _adorable_.

